# Amazing things



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

This is a thread to use when you see or hear about something that totally blows you away.

About an hour ago, a sight never before seen on earth: synchronized side-by-side tail-down landings of the Falcon 9 Heavy's two outboard boosters, back at Kennedy Space Center where they originally launched. BTW both boosters had been launched and recovered before.






To give an idea of the scale of those boosters:


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Heavy sarcasm alert: 

Not bad for an immigrant from a s***h*** country 

Me: this is seriously impressive, the landing was something out of a science fiction movie.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

With those live streams of his Tesla in space moving across the Earth's surface, Elon Musk certainly put paid to these folks!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Official circuit diagram for the Intel 4004, Intel's first integrated CPU microchip (1971).

It has 2,300 transistors.

Intel's 10-core Core i7 Broadwell-E (2016) has 3,200,000,000 transistors.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's something amazing, or maybe just scary. Or maybe it's Amazon's plan for delivering packages in a way that avoids those porch pirates.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Couchie said:


> Official circuit diagram for the Intel 4004, Intel's first integrated CPU microchip (1971).
> 
> It has 2,300 transistors.
> 
> Intel's 10-core Core i7 Broadwell-E (2016) has 3,200,000,000 transistors.


My first computer (actually the first in my workplace) was a 128K Mac.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

MarkW said:


> My first computer (actually the first in my workplace) was a 128K Mac.


Mine was a 4K TRS-80. I quickly upgraded to 16K, which cost a hundred bucks at a sale price.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

KenOC said:


> This is a thread to use when you see or hear about something that totally blows you away.
> 
> About an hour ago, a sight never before seen on earth: synchronized side-by-side tail-down landings of the Falcon 9 Heavy's two outboard boosters, back at Kennedy Space Center where they originally launched. BTW both boosters had been launched and recovered before.
> 
> To give an idea of the scale of those boosters:


Ken are you sure they haven't just run the take off video backwards ?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Dan Ante said:


> Ken are you sure they haven't just run the take off video backwards ?


Assuming you're not kidding, here's the take off.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Of course I was kidding, I saw it on TV lol


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

newscientist

A single strontium atom visible to the naked eye, taken with a DSLR camera. A strontium atom is relatively large: 215 billionths of a millimetre. The atom is held in a strong electric field and illuminated with a laser. 









The small pale blue / purple dot is the atom

Isn't it curious that we describe the Earth as a small pale blue dot from far away in space?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

senza sordino said:


> A single strontium atom visible to the naked eye, taken with a DSLR camera. A strontium atom is relatively large: 215 billionths of a millimetre. The atom is held in a strong electric field and illuminated with a laser.


An amazing picture. Believe it or not, this picture of a single atom was using by a regular DSLR and extension tubes!


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

KenOC said:


> With those live streams of his Tesla in space moving across the Earth's surface, Elon Musk certainly put paid to these folks!


I knew it the Great A'Tuin is real.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Capeditiea said:


> I knew it the Great A'Tuin is real.


So that's from the Tesla's dash cam


----------

